# chronarch 100sf cleaning help



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

i broke my reel down and cleaned it..and put it back together..it still dont reel smooth as it used to when i first got it...how can i make it reel smooth again??? i need details...any help appericated

thanks
Ryan


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

These are two web sites have some useful information on cleaning Shimano bait casting reels. Neither are exactly for the 100SF but their close enough for routine maintenance. Good Luck, I hope you can get you reel running smooth again. I have two Chronarch 100SF bait casting reels and they both work flawlessly after many years of service.
http://home.att.net/~kelley_brown/reelservice.html
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/customer_service0/reel_maintenance_instructions.html


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did you use grease on the gears? You could possibly need a new bearing or two and possibly a new set of gears. Without seeing the reel its hard to say exactly what is wrong. 

Follow the steps in the link provided and maybe that will help solve your problem.


----------



## reelrprman (Apr 2, 2006)

*reel repair*

thats true batam if you don't see the reel you don't know whats wrong w/it. call meif you need help 832 316 6878


----------



## reelrprman (Apr 2, 2006)

*reel repair*

Ryanloves fishing battan1 is right if i don't look at it then i can'tfigure out whats wrong with giveme a call if you ned help 832 316 6878


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*Call Pat Ryan*

In La Porte 832-434-8747. Very reasonable and he will show you how to clean it right.

Drifter :cheers:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Unless he dunked it the bearings are fine..He bought it from me brand new a couple of months ago...Ryan, I'm closer to your house now. PM or text me and we'll get together and we'll take a look together..Sound good? Sorry I couldn't text the other night..I had my hands full o reel parts..lol You got my digits..gimme a text.


----------

